# What is "High" light?



## bpswim90 (Oct 30, 2005)

What is "High" light in wpg? Or, say I wanted to have High light on my 10 gallon tank. How much wattage would I need?


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

For a 10 gallon tank 4wpg or more would be high light.

The term "high light" is relative dpending of light source (no, pc, mh, t5) and tank size. 3wpg of pc over a 10 gallon isn't really high light whereas 3wpg over a 40 gallon could be.


----------



## bpswim90 (Oct 30, 2005)

Alright, thanks.  

Edit: So how would I go about getting 40W over a 10 gallon with a light fixture built for one 18" fluorescent bulb?


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

www.AHsupply.com

I got the 1x36 watt retrofit kit. It is probably about the best fixture there is for plants on a 10 gallon tank. Its also very easy for me to install. and with 36watts of intensity your basically in the high light category.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Agreed. You shouldnt need more lighting than that.


----------



## Caitlin Rose (Apr 28, 2006)

How about for a 29 gallon? I'm afraid the tank set up I bought doesn't say what kind of light bulb I have  The tank is a Top Fin Aquarium Starter Kit that came with a flourescentbulb in the hood.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Its a standard N.O. flourescent bulb. SOmewhere between 15 watts and 20 watts depending on length and T-rating (T8 or T12). Can never remember 29 and 30 gallon bulb sizes.


----------

